# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  تحذير هام منابر الثقلين

## الأمل البعيد

شبكة منابر الثقلين التي تضم أكبر عدد من الملفات الصوتية ..
لقد اخترقت من قبل .. الانجاس التكفيريين السعوديين الارهابيين الوهابيين ... ربع صدام ...
وكله بغضا لنا ... وانصحكم عدم الدخل للموقع ... لانه يطرش فايروسات 
وأرجوا منكم ان تنشرون هذا الخبر ... وفقكم الله ..
(((( وصلني الخبر ولا علم لي بمدى صحته))))
بس كل شيء جايز
الله يلعن من شك في أهل البيت وأذاهم 
منقول

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي على التحذير 
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
تحياتي لك
الــــنــــاري

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يسلموو اخوي على التحذير
وعساااك ع القوة يارب

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورين الناري وتوتة عالمرور والمشاركة وللمعلومة اني بنت
تحيااااااااتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

رحم الله والديش خيتي 

ما قصرتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*حسبنـا الله ونعـم الوكيـل* 
*شكراً لك على التحذير* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

[IMG]http://amer2002.***********/Thanks_Flash.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورين ع المرور والمشاركة الله يجازيكم خير يارب
تحياااااااااااااتي

----------


## ضوى

تشكرين أختي الأمل البعيد على التحذير وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورة خيتو ضوى موفقة ان شاء الله 
تحيااااااااااااتي

----------


## hope

الله يلعنهم 

يسلموو على التحدير ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافية

----------


## زينب امي

مشكورين على الحذير والتنبيه 
الله يسلمكم ويبعد عنكم كل مكروه من الاشرار وحفدة الاشرار

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تسلمووووووووو ع المشاركة الرائعة 

تحياااااااااااتي

----------


## فاطِمه

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
حتى المواقع ماسلموا منهم

مشكوره امول على التحذير

فاطِمه ,,,

----------


## خادمة الزهراء1

*لعنهم الله وأخزاهم في الدنيا والاخره*
*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*
*شكرا على التحذير وجزاكي كل خير*

----------


## الدنقي

مشكور اخوي على التحذير

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلمو فاطمة >>>> بدون كسرة عناااد ذكرتيني بصديقتي لازم الكسرة 
هههههههه 
يسلمووووووو خادم الزهراء ع المرووووووور 
تحياااااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموووو الدنقي ع المرور 
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يلعن من شك في أهل البيت وأذاهم 
والله كل شي جايز

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلمووووووو عفاف ع المشاركة 
تحياااااااتي

----------

